# 3 motherboard resources in system devices



## loweralgrl (Apr 9, 2004)

Help please, I'm not sure what is going on but my computer is crazy.I checked "My Computer" properties under the device manager and found I have 3 motherboard resources in my system devices, only 1 has 3 tabs in properties that read General/Driver/Resources, the other 2 don't have the tab "Resources". I also have 2 "Generic IDE Disk Type 47 in my Disk Drive.
I also have 2 programs giving me the following (copy/pasted) messages: NAVAPW32 caused an invalid page fault in
module KERNEL32.DLL at 017f:bff7a115.
Registers:
EAX=00666c50 CS=017f EIP=bff7a115 EFLGS=00010202
EBX=0075ffe8 SS=0187 ESP=00f6f900 EBP=00f6f940
ECX=00100000 DS=0187 ESI=00666c50 FS=128f
EDX=0066000c ES=0187 EDI=000f9398 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 03 a8 01 74 25 25 fc ff ff 0f 8b 53 08 03 f8 
Stack dump:
00f6f940 000f9398 00001004 00665c4c bff7a391 00660000 00666c50 000f9398 00000000 0066000c 00660000 00665c4c 00000000 00000000 0000075f 00000666 

FREECELL caused a general protection fault
in module CARDS.DLL at 0001:00000903.
Registers:
EAX=00004507 CS=3217 EIP=00000903 EFLGS=00000a82
EBX=0002f41c SS=4ef7 ESP=00001b2c EBP=00001b3e
ECX=00000004 DS=4507 ESI=00030004 FS=05ef
EDX=00020000 ES=17e7 EDI=00000015 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
83 bf 92 00 00 74 03 e9 fd 00 83 3e 90 00 05 7c 
Stack dump:
00150004 1b9d4507 00030015 671d6f81 1b9d4507 32170124 00047a0e 852a0015 16ea1b5a 9ac60fcc 00010000 00cc0020 ffff854c 21a600ff 9ac60003 05effef6
Is there anyone who knows what the heck is going on?? Please help. PS Sorry so long.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know what to say about the System Devices issue, and you may want to post a separate question for that later. You can try removing the ones that don't have any resources tabs and then reboot.

But your errors with Norton Antivirus and FreeCell sound like there are conflicts that need to be addressed.

For now, unzip HijackThis to a permenant folder, run it and select Scan. Then save the Scanlog and copy/paste the results here.

HijackThis can be downloaded from here:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

FreeCell errors are almost always caused by conflicts.


----------



## loweralgrl (Apr 9, 2004)

HI Rollin Rog, Thank you for reading my post and trying to help me. I downloaded the hijack and scaned, the following is the results:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:44:59 PM, on 04/15/2004
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPRMMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\M2AUDMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3CMLNKW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\GOBACK\GBTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TEXTBRIDGE CLASSIC\BIN\TBMENU.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPFSTSC0.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZSTATX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\BEARWARE\ALLAMGIN\ALLAMGIN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
D:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchgateway.net/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchgateway.net/search/%s
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2F2FBF0D-254F-11D5-B1E5-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ANONYMIZER\CORE\ANONYMIZER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet6_22.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Anonymizer Toolbar - {C14DC52F-B4D9-11D5-B1E6-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ANONYMIZER\TOOLBAR\ANONYMIZERBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmpti] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\m1mmpti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3Cmlink] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3cmlnkW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TIPS] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\tips\mouse\tips.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\PROGRA~1\ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TimeSink Ad Client] "C:\Program Files\TimeSink\AdGateway\TSADBOT.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [rmmon] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mprmmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - Startup: GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
O4 - Startup: TextBridge Instant Access OCR.lnk = C:\Program Files\TextBridge Classic\Bin\TBMenu.exe
O4 - Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37875.6397685185
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D72920-7A15-11D4-921E-0080C8DA7A5E} (AimSp32 Class) - http://makeover.substance.com/save/makeover.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {A031D222-B496-11D2-9CC8-00105A10AAF6} (WONWebLauncher Class) - http://www.flipside.com/cab/WONWebLauncherControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.300 - http://about.chatspace.com/Java/cfs40300.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The system is definitely badly compromised by an asortment of adware and hijackers

Step 1 is to get rid of New.net safely. To do this go to Add/Remove programs and remove new.net from there and reboot. If you have problems with it, see this link:

http://www.newdotnet.com/#remove

2 -- Download the CoolWebShredder, CWShredder.exe and run it and have it "fix" problems. Then reboot:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

3 -- Run HijackThis, check the following entries which may remain, close all browser windows and select "fix checked":

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchgateway.net/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchgateway.net/search/%s
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://searchbar.findthewebsiteyouneed.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TimeSink Ad Client] "C:\Program Files\TimeSink\AdGateway\TSADBOT.EXE"

4 -- Install, UPDATE, and run a full Spybot scan following directions below and reboot and post another Scanlog. Let me know if you are still having problems.

Spybot Instructions and Download

The problems with FreeCell may be related to other startups, but we will check on that later


----------



## loweralgrl (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi again Rollin Rog, I printed your directions and got the spyware, excellent program, cleaned out the hijack problems you suggested. My "Freecell" is working again, thank goodness. All appears fine with the exception of I still have the 3 motherboard resources in my systems devices. I wasn't sure if it's okay to disable all but what appears to be the original and correct version or not. If this is a question for another forum, please let me know and which one. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH. You have been such a great help. I have pasted the last log of my hijack this scan. I'm hoping my computer is feeling better. Thanks again for your help.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:00:03 PM, on 04/15/2004
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPRMMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\M2AUDMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3CMLNKW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\GOBACK\GBTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TEXTBRIDGE CLASSIC\BIN\TBMENU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPFSTSC0.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZSTATX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://home.microsoft.com/search/search.asp
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2F2FBF0D-254F-11D5-B1E5-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ANONYMIZER\CORE\ANONYMIZER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Anonymizer Toolbar - {C14DC52F-B4D9-11D5-B1E6-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ANONYMIZER\TOOLBAR\ANONYMIZERBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmpti] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\m1mmpti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3Cmlink] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3cmlnkW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TIPS] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\tips\mouse\tips.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\PROGRA~1\ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [rmmon] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mprmmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - Startup: GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
O4 - Startup: TextBridge Instant Access OCR.lnk = C:\Program Files\TextBridge Classic\Bin\TBMenu.exe
O4 - Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37875.6397685185
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D72920-7A15-11D4-921E-0080C8DA7A5E} (AimSp32 Class) - http://makeover.substance.com/save/makeover.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {A031D222-B496-11D2-9CC8-00105A10AAF6} (WONWebLauncher Class) - http://www.flipside.com/cab/WONWebLauncherControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.300 - http://about.chatspace.com/Java/cfs40300.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Glad to hear all seems well except for the oddity in the Device Manager. It might come under the category, "if it aint broke..." ... that is, if you are not rebooting suddenly or getting Windows protections errors, it probably isn't doing any harm. As I said, you could remove the ones that don't have the actual resource tabs on them; I would hesitate to remove everything since this is a critical area and I'm not sure what Windows will redetect and be able to do on a reboot. If you want to see if you can get some more feedback about that, try a post in the hardware forum.

The new scanlog looks fine.


----------



## loweralgrl (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks again so much for your help. I am so glad I found this forum. I will be telling all my friends. Talk at yall soon, loweralgrl


----------

